# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Помогите подружить 1C 8.2 и Windows 7 64-bit

## pashik777

Добрый день!

Проблема в том, что никак не могу подружить их. 1С периодически вылетает. Выскакивает табличка, что Windows завершает работу 1cv8c. 
Версии 1С 8.2 пробовал разные. На всех одинаково. Заранее благодарен за ответ. 

П.С. Слышал что иногда это бывает изза антивиря. У меня КИС 2011. Если его вырубить - ничего не меняется.

----------


## SteelRat85

> Добрый день!
> 
> Проблема в том, что никак не могу подружить их. 1С периодически вылетает. Выскакивает табличка, что Windows завершает работу 1cv8c. 
> Версии 1С 8.2 пробовал разные. На всех одинаково. Заранее благодарен за ответ. 
> 
> П.С. Слышал что иногда это бывает изза антивиря. У меня КИС 2011. Если его вырубить - ничего не меняется.


8.2 лицензия? ключик есть? 7ка лицензия? обновления качать можете? Скачайте все обновления. Ну на 64 бита или на 32х для 8ки это не особо важно, главно поставить КИС версии 11.0.2.556. Должно помочь.

----------


## pashik777

8.2 эмулятор. 7-ка обновляется. Все обновы для 7-ки скачано. КИС 11.0.1.400. Попробую щас удалить его полностью.
П.С. На сайте каспера убрали 11.0.2.556.

----------


## SteelRat85

> КИС 11.0.1.400.


Ну вот этот КИС очень сильно лезет в процесс 1С, ей это не нравится, вот она и не работает, в 2.556 это поправили. Но оказывается она "была отозвана из-за багов". Ставьте тогда 9.0.0.736 он с 8.2 работает без проблемм

----------


## pashik777

SteelRat85, огромное Вам СПАСИБО!!!
Действительно дело было в КИСе. Интересно то, что после полного его выключения, - 1С глючить не переставала. А вот после полного удаления КИСа (11.0.1.400) глючков замечено не было. Все нормально работает. Установил КИС 9.0.0.736 - пока все ОК. Ещё раз спасибо Вам.

----------


## Solutions

Если еще кому интересно, можно проапгрейдить семерку до проф или максимальной, далее с microsoft скачиваете официальное обновление - совместимость с XP, там даже есть руководство по установке и настройке.Если у Вас не самый крутой комп с аппаратной виртуализацией(см. по процессору) может понадобится и виртуальная машина и из под нее(когда запустите - увидите привычную XP SP3) устанавливаете и 1с, и эмуляторы, можете принтер свой старый установить(например для Canon LBP 890 под семерку дров нет в природе). И даже не почувствуете разницы - 1с также запускается, также работает.

----------


## lsd_777

патч

----------

Evgenysm (27.07.2012), sanek1005 (01.09.2012), serg-t2004 (17.07.2012), starplus (09.09.2012), Анатолий1 (27.05.2012)

----------


## Штурвал

> Добрый день!
> 
> Проблема в том, что никак не могу подружить их. 1С периодически вылетает. Выскакивает табличка, что Windows завершает работу 1cv8c. 
> Версии 1С 8.2 пробовал разные. На всех одинаково. Заранее благодарен за ответ. 
> 
> П.С. Слышал что иногда это бывает изза антивиря. У меня КИС 2011. Если его вырубить - ничего не меняется.


Мне помогло отключение обязательной подписи драйверов. Чтобы при каждой загрузке на давить на F8 поставил ReadyDriverPlus http://windata.ru/windows-7/optimiza...i-v-windows-7/

----------

starplus (10.09.2012)

----------


## Megabyte1977

Была когда-то та же проблема, решилась простым обновлением платформы с 14 на 15 релиз.

----------

